# Wireless stuck on "Acquiring network address"



## b13special (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi guys, I have done a lot of research to try to solve this proble, but it seems like every problem is specific to the computer/router that you have.
I have a compaq nc6400 with windows xp professional, 
when i do an ipconfig,
my ip address is 0.0.0.0
and my subenet mask is 0.0.0.0
there is nothing listed under connection-specific dns suffix, or default gateway.

My router is either a linksys wrt310n, or a linksys wcg200 (I am living in an apartment where the landlord set up 2 routers, so I am not sure which one I am connecting to)

I also know that my connection works with other computers because I can access the connection fine with my other computer (where I am typing from right now)
Please help me with the huge headache!
Thanks


----------



## Saga Lout (Sep 15, 2004)

*You might benefit from running a few lines of Command Line code to reset some problem areas. Go from Start to Run and in the Open box, type cmd then hit the Enter key.

At the C:\ prompt in the black form that follows, first type netsh winsock reset catalog - including all the spaces between the words - and hit Enter..

When you see the acceptance of that command, type netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log and pess Enter again.

Finally, input netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log, hit Enter then type Exit and restart the computer.

Does that get you connected? If not, please go through the ipconfig /all process again but this time, right click the black form and choose Select All then press Enter to put all the informaiton into the clipboard. Paste that into a fresh Notepad document using Control V then copy and paste it back here. I'd particularly like to see the words DHCP : Enabled and Yes somewhere in there.

*


----------



## b13special (Mar 30, 2010)

when I do *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log, it says "the following command was not found: int ipv4 reset reset.log
when I type in **netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log, it says that IPv6 is not installed.
*


----------



## b13special (Mar 30, 2010)

this is the ipconfig/all:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the machine in order to complete the reset.


C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
The following command was not found: int ipv4 reset reset.log.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
The following command was not found: int ipv4 reset reset.log.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
IPv6 is not installed.


C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PC375266281045
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-C3-EF-2B

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D2-8C-EC-F6
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>

Thanks for all of your help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Saga Lout (Sep 15, 2004)

b13special said:


> this is the ipconfig/all:
> 
> Thanks for all of your help, I really appreciate it.


*Not much help so far, I'm afraid. This looks like the wireless chip in the computer isn't enabled or switched on. Could you check that first, please? If it is, open Control Panel Network Connections and click on the wireless connection icon, assuming it's there. Click on Properties then in middle of the form, on TCP/IP settings. There should be a tick in the boxes for Obtain an IP address and Obtain DNS etc, automatically but if there isn't, there should be. Click Apply and OK your way out. Do you have a co-operative neighbour who could help you with some settings, as you aren't able to cable into the router? Are the setings in a folder handed to you by the Landlord? You will need them at some time if the network is secured, as it should be.

*


----------



## b13special (Mar 30, 2010)

yes, the tick for obtain ip address and obtain dns automtically are checked. The router is in the basement, so I can cable into the router. So what do you think I should do next?

edit: in the wireless network connection properties, I am using the Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG net to connect. If that helps at all.


----------



## Saga Lout (Sep 15, 2004)

b13special said:


> yes, the tick for obtain ip address and obtain dns automtically are checked. The router is in the basement, so I can cable into the router. So what do you think I should do next?
> 
> edit: in the wireless network connection properties, I am using the Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG net to connect. If that helps at all.


*Best to cable in to the router if you can and that way you can interface with it in Internet Explorer. Once you're connected by cable, go Start>Run then type in cmd /k ipconfig /all (including all the spaces) and take teh Default gateway from the ethernet connection settings. That's the address to type into the URL bar in IE. As to the router's access login and password, if you can't get in, you need to ask the building owners or their agents.

Back in Wireless Connection Properties>TCP/IP, you need also to use that numeric code as the Default Gateway and the Preferred DNS and then guess at the IP address - if the Gateway is 192.168.0.1, you can choose, say, 192.168.0.100. The subnet will be 255.255.255.0. Using that Alternative setup for a while should wake things up and the connection should be able to revert to automatic DHCP. Let us know.

*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

(from a JohnWill post)

IP addresses of 0.0.0.0 are normally caused by one of the following.

Diagnosis:
1.	DHCP Service not running.
2.	Duplicate IP address on the network.
3.	Bad NIC card drivers.
4.	Defective NIC hardware.

Resolution:
1.	Check Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services. The DHCP Client service should be Started and its Startup Type should be Automatic.
2.	Turn off ALL of the computers and other network connected devices, reboot the router, then restart all the computers and other network devices.
3.	Check for upgraded drivers and/or reload the Network drivers.
4.	Replace the Network Interface Card.


----------



## b13special (Mar 30, 2010)

this is ipconfig all with a direct cable connection to the router:
_Windows IP Configuration_

_ Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PC375266281045_
_ Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :_
_ Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown_
_ IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No_
_ WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No_

_Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:_

_ Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :_
_ Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet_
_ Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-C3-EF-2B_
_ Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes_
_ Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes_
_ IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101_
_ Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0_
_ Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1_
_ DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1_
_ DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.59.247.45_
_ 208.59.247.46_
_ Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 30, 2010 12:43:16 PM_
_ Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 31, 2010 12:43:16 P_
_M_

_Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:_

_ Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected_
_ Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ_
_k Connection_
_ Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D2-8C-EC-F6_

_C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>_

ok, so i tried connecting directly by cable and doing as you said, but I still cannot connect to the internet with the cable or wirelessly...
with the manual ip address, subnet, and dns servers put into tcp/ip:


_Windows IP Configuration_

_ Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PC375266281045_
_ Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :_
_ Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown_
_ IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No_
_ WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No_

_Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:_

_ Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected_
_ Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet_
_ Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-C3-EF-2B_

_Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:_

_ Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :_
_ Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ_
_k Connection_
_ Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D2-8C-EC-F6_
_ Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No_
_ IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101_
_ Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0_
_ Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :_
_ DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.59.247.45_
_ 208.59.247.46_

_C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>_

when I use the manual settings in TCP/IP,then I can connect to the network wirelessly, but when i try to go to websites in my browser I still cannot go anywhere, and it says that the webpage is unavailable.


----------



## b13special (Mar 30, 2010)

allright, so to summarize, when I enter the ip address, subnet mask, and dns servers manually, I can connect, but there is still no internet access.
When I do set TCP/Ip to find the ip address and dns server address automatically, I get the acquiring network address problem.


----------



## Saga Lout (Sep 15, 2004)

b13special said:


> allright, so to summarize, when I enter the ip address, subnet mask, and dns servers manually, I can connect, but there is still no internet access.
> When I do set TCP/Ip to find the ip address and dns server address automatically, I get the acquiring network address problem.


*Could you please try the commands ipconfig /release then Enter and followed by ipconfig /renew and Enter. Spaces where crucial!

*


----------



## b13special (Mar 30, 2010)

hmm interesting. this is what it says:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig /release

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media di
sconnected.
IP Address for adapter Wireless Network Connection 2 has already been released.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media di
sconnected.
An error occurred while renewing interface Wireless Network Connection 2 : The D
HCP client has obtained an IP address that is already in use on the network. The
local interface will be disabled until the DHCP client can obtain a new address


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> The DHCP client has obtained an IP address that is already in use on the network.


Sure narrows it down!


----------



## b13special (Mar 30, 2010)

wait, what does that mean, does it mean that another computer has the same ip address so thats why I can't connect?


----------



## Saga Lout (Sep 15, 2004)

b13special said:


> wait, what does that mean, does it mean that another computer has the same ip address so thats why I can't connect?


*
Yep - choose another one or go for Automatic.

*


----------



## b13special (Mar 30, 2010)

but it is set to automatic already......


----------



## Saga Lout (Sep 15, 2004)

b13special said:


> but it is set to automatic already......


*Ah but - is there an alternative configuration set in the TCP/IP Properties of the connection? In your ipconfig /all call do you see the word Preferred against the IP?

*


----------



## b13special (Mar 30, 2010)

still in the same situation, when I enter the ip address, subnet mask, and dns servers manually, I can connect, but there is still no internet access. It doesn't seem to matter what i change the ip address to.

When I et TCP/Ip to find the ip address and dns server address automatically, I get the acquiring network address problem.


----------



## b13special (Mar 30, 2010)

Under alternate configuration, I selected "automatic private IP address".

when I do ipconfig /all, there is no "preferred"


----------



## LCSW2007 (May 15, 2010)

Since yesterday, I've been looking for a fix to my "acquiring network address dilemma," using an ACER netbook AspireOne. Today, I found my solution, thanks partly to the kind folks at this & other similar sites. I've learned much so I've decided to return the favor.
***** First, what NOT to do. a) Do not tamper with the settings of your built-in wireless card. b) If you did so, go to your Control Panel; then to your System's Device Manager; delete the existing profile for your wireless adapter; and reinstall it. I know, it's a bit too much, but you want to make sure that you get as close to a "clean install" as possible.
***** WHAT TO DO. a) If you already have an SSID, write it down. b) If you already have a WEP or WPA/WPA2 key, you should also write that down. c) Using XP's "Set up a Wireless Network" icon, you want to use the "manual" set-up option as much as possible. d) When asked for the SSID, enter your existing SSID.e) When asked for the existing WEP or WPA2 key, enter your existing one twice. After I did this, my 2 day dilemma came to an abrupt close. Hope it works for others.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Simply removing the wireless network profiles and searching for the network again should have worked. Unless they're not broadcasting their SSID, there's no reason to have to enter this stuff manually.


----------

